# Hello from a newb in Colfax, WA!



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Welcome Chris!

Good to have another home beer brewer here. I'll be sending you a PM soon about using honey.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

welcome. Washington is a great place to be a beekeeper


----------



## GroosBrews (Feb 15, 2010)

BigDru said:


> welcome. Washington is a great place to be a beekeeper


Thanks all! Hey BigDru- I am going to be in Pasco this evening and tomorrow for a conference.. Small world!

Why is Washington such a great place for beekeeping? I am assuming it's because of all the agriculture, thus all the nectar? Or is it weather?


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

we have mild winters, tons of farming, lots of orchards and bees love the sage brush for pollen. enjoy your time here in the Tri-Cities.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

You've come to the right place to learn more about bees & beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum: lots of good suggestions on the basics of getting started.

I also recommend getting connected with other local beekeepers - find a mentor if you can. Might be worth driving to Spokane once in awhile:
http://www.inlandbeemail.com/


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey from the other side of the hump. And welcome.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

welcome aboard 

wanting since the 90's wow - i thought about it and the next day bought 6 hives - not much of a procatinator!!! 

but none the less - welcome to the site of fast and helpful answers

hope you have a comfy chair ...... going to be here for a while


----------



## GroosBrews (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks alot all! I feel so welcome already! And many Washington beekeepers! Even one from the big city of concrete! (I believe that's where the movie This Boys Life was filmed?). this place reminds me alot of the homebrewing forum where I hang out! A very close, tight-knit community of helpful enthusiasts!

Anyway, thanks again all.. I am planning on doing a whole lot of reading and question asking!


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah we are all movie stars here in the Huge town of Concrete!!!
they film a lot of commercials up here also 

anyhow - lots of great people on this site to help you


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome from Battle Ground.
Read, Read, and then Read..

Good luck its great....


----------

